# How many calories a day do you need to lose weight?



## Carina1962 (Feb 23, 2012)

A question to you that have had success in losing weight - how many calories per day have you had to achieve a steady weight loss of 1lb - 2lbs a week? i appreciate it's different for everyone as some do more excercise than others but in general i have read mixed reports, some say 1500, 1250 per day.  I am going to make an appointment to see my GP so that i can be referred to a dietician.


----------



## Mark T (Feb 23, 2012)

I was somewhere around the 1500 calorie area, possibly as high as 1700.


----------



## slipper (Feb 23, 2012)

I went down to 1000, but I can do little exercise, or I couldn't, I now manage a stroll everyday.

For my age, height etc, all the tables I consulted said about 1550 calories for a sedentary lifestyle to lose 1lb a week, but it didn't seem that way for me.

I think its a case of cut out the high calorie items, see whats left and see if you lose weight. If not reduce it until you do. I record everything I eat daily too.


----------



## Mark T (Feb 24, 2012)

I think the more important point in my case was that as well as dropping to ~1500 cals I also dropped to about 70g Carb per day.

I've never been much of a gym person so my exercise then (and mostly still does now) was walking at a fast pace (5-6 km/h) for about 30 minutes to 1 hour per day.


----------



## Carina1962 (Feb 24, 2012)

I was chatting to my partner last night about my struggle to lose weight and what else can i do.  He too suggested i cut my carbs right down but what is classed as the recommended amount of carbs to eat per day for health?  I am prepared to try anything in order to get a consistent weight loss each week.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Feb 24, 2012)

I record all my calories and at the moment, I think i eat too much, 2500 average, the weekends are usually the worst..........

So that together with my weekly activity of martial arts training and long commute to work you would think I would lose some, but no, just doesn't shift..........

Its hard trying to cut out high calorie/carb items too................I want more than an apple for my lunch..............


----------

